# Borussia Dortmund - Malaga 3-2



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Si ricomincia dal 0-0 dell'andata in Spagna. Il Borussia Dortmund è l'unica squadra imbatutta in questa Champions League. Il lavoro in questi 3 anni sta dando i suoi fritti, i tedeschi infatti sono vicini alla semifinale. 


Partita che potrete seguire su Sky e Mediaset Premium.

Personalmente? Il Borussia è in semfinale in casa sono troppo forti. Il Malaga è una squadretta. Da notare, che il Borussia l'anno scorso usci ai gironi di CL come ultimi in classifica...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

1-0 Joaquín


----------



## iceman. (9 Aprile 2013)

sto malaga non merita le semifinali, dai borussia


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

Bel gol


----------



## chicagousait (9 Aprile 2013)

Borussia nn puoi deludermi proprio adesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

1-1 lewandoski


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

1-1 grande azione


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Vabbe è scarso sto malaga... parliamo di una squadra che è riuscita a fare solo 1-0 contro il peggior Milan degli ultimi 27 anni nel suo periodo peggiore della stagione


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

L'assist di Reus


----------



## iceman. (9 Aprile 2013)

sto lewandowsky mi ricorda sheva, grande attaccante


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Grande azione!!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Inutile dire che per vincere devi avere anche gente che sappia giocare a calcio... altro che Boateng, muntari e co... gente che con sa stoppare manco un pallone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Occhio al miracolo Malaga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Sto temendo... perché se passa il Malaga passerà anche la Juve, si incontreranno e per Conte sarà una semifinale facile facile. In finale, poi, può succedere di tutto... dai Dortmund!


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

Ridicolo Gamez


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Il malaga in Semifinale non si puo vedere dai  questo dimostra che per andare avanti in CL non bisogna avere un mega squadrone ma basta anche un po di fondoschiena.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

l'hanno rimessa in piedi...bravi


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Il borussia non segna piu


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

del Borussia mi piacciono Gotze, Lewandowski, Hummels e Reus


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

Yashin


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2013)

passa il Malaga non ci credo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Se passa il Malaga la Juve vince la Champions.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

Malaga in semifinale


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

NON ci credo esleu malaga in semifinale NON ci credo oooo


----------



## iceman. (9 Aprile 2013)

che schifo di squadra sto malaga...va a finire che la pesca il farsa...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2013)

stra-finita


----------



## chicagousait (9 Aprile 2013)

incredibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Juve campione d'Europa.


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2013)

3 spagnole in semifinale in pratica,pazzesco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Incredibile, dai..


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> che schifo di squadra sto malaga...va a finire che la pesca* la juventus.*..



.


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sto temendo... perché se passa il Malaga passerà anche la Juve, si incontreranno e per Conte sarà una semifinale facile facile. In finale, poi, può succedere di tutto... dai Dortmund!



Tranquillo, una semifinale sarà Real Malaga


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

Mai creduto che il Borussia potesse realmente vincere la Champions. E' una buona squadra che gioca un buonissimo calcio, ma si ferma lì. A grandi livelli resti intrappolato nel tuo stesso gioco. Servono grandi individualità.


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2013)

che poi sto malaga è la discarica d'europa  una massa di ex giocatori o finti talenti..saviola,julio baptista,de michelis,eliseu,roque santa cruz...assurdo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2013)

con l'uscita del BVB se passa la Juve posso anche non guardare le semifinali e la finale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Real Madrid-Barcellona
Juventus-Malaga

Real Madrid-Juventus

Vendetta della Juventus


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2013)

già mi immagino:

domani partitazza della juve che ribalta il risultato e prende il malaga

andrà così di sicuro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> già mi immagino:
> 
> domani partitazza della juve che ribalta il risultato e prende il malaga
> 
> andrà così di sicuro


.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Aprile 2013)

che polli questi qua del dortmund.  dio mio....

a -20 dal bayern hanno puntato tutto sulla champions per poi uscire (in casa!!! che è il loro fortino) con sti peracottari. 
stagione da buttare se finisse così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con l'uscita del BVB se passa la Juve posso anche non guardare le semifinali e la finale


Questo sto dicendo... l'andata col Bayern mi aveva dato un po' di fiducia ma con questa incredibile qualificazione del Malaga mi si son aperti scenari nerissimi, anzi bianco-nerissimi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia dal 0-0 dell'andata in Spagna. Il Borussia Dortmund è l'unica squadra imbatutta in questa Champions League. Il lavoro in questi 3 anni sta dando i suoi fritti, i tedeschi infatti sono vicini alla semifinale.
> 
> 
> Partita che potrete seguire su Sky e Mediaset Premium.
> ...




Tifo'o le azzecchi tutte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

2-2 Reus troppo tardi il gol si dovevano svegliare prima, pazzesco sto malaga in semifinale muoio


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2013)

Dai Borussia!!!
Anche se la vedo dura prova a fare il miracolo!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Weidenfeller avanti!!! Dai!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 3-2 seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee felipeeeee santanaaaaaaaaaaa seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2013)

Grande Borussia!!!!!!!
Fuori sti anticalcio!!


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

Incredibile


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2013)

giusto cosi dai,è uno schifo sto malaga


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2013)

ahahahahahhaa assurdo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiuu... sto godendo.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Aprile 2013)

mizziga, appena in tempo.


----------



## Albijol (9 Aprile 2013)

Voglio il Borussia vincitore così raggiunge la vecchia baldracca a numero di coppe vinte, insieme al Nottingham Forest


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Finita 3-2 Borussia grande Borussiaaaaa vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii preferisco sicuramente il borussia che la squadretta del malaga


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Che carattere


----------



## chicagousait (9 Aprile 2013)

Giusto così


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me la qualificazione è immeritata. Il Malaga aveva fatto meglio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2013)

Eroici


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2013)

ok ora la juvenes può anche passare


----------



## prebozzio (9 Aprile 2013)

che pazziiiiiii


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Aprile 2013)

per lo spettacolo è giusto così,almeno in semifinale ci saranno 4 grandi squadre: real,bayern,borussia ed una tra barça e psg


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] scherzavo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2013)

Maryo admin fail comunque


----------



## iceman. (9 Aprile 2013)

il borussia e' forte altroche', hanno fatto una testa cosi' praticamente a tutte quelle che hanno affrontato.

Barca real
bayern borussia 

Le 4 migliori d'europa giusto cosi'


----------



## Albijol (9 Aprile 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> per lo spettacolo è giusto così,almeno in semifinale ci saranno 4 grandi squadre: real,bayern,borussia ed una tra barça e psg



Volevi dire Juve ovviamente


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Contento per il Borussia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ok ora la juvenes può anche passare


La Juve è passata da campione d'Europa a non più campione d'Europa nel giro di due minuti


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Classico finale che ti ricorda perchè il calcio è lo sport più bello del Mondo.SPETTACOLO.

Avanti BVB


----------



## Snake (9 Aprile 2013)

Direi uno dei comeback più emozionanti nella storia della champions


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Follia allo stato puro....


senza parole.....


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Come noi con l'ajax nel 2003 con Pippo che fa il 3 a 2 nel recupero dopo lo 0 a 0 dell'andata, spero porti bene ai tedeschi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Come partita dei quarti e come risultato di 3-2, quello che è successo stasera supera di gran lunga il nostro Milan-Ajax.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Volevi dire Juve ovviamente



è vero,mi correggo allora: real,juvetroll,borussia e barça( o psg)


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo come un riccio!
Grazieeeeeeee Borussiaaaaaaaaaaa Dortmund!!Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> è vero,mi correggo allora: real,juvetroll,borussia e barça( o psg)


Ma che sono questi troll, la Juventus è la squadra più forte del mondo.


----------



## Morghot (9 Aprile 2013)

Uff io non riesco a tifare per i crucchi, deluso e amareggiato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Aprile 2013)

Clamoroso


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Aprile 2013)

Remuntada storica, complimenti al Borussia. Il Malaga ha dimostrato parecchia solidità, ma in attacco sono inguardabili.


----------



## prd7 (9 Aprile 2013)

simile alla vittoria del manchester in coppa campioni 1999


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Chissa come si sentono i tifosi del Malaga  non credo succederà molto presto di arrivare ai quarti lol


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2013)

Quando vinci e passi il turno in questo modo (tra i più incredibili nella storia della Champions) forse è un chiaro segnale.
A me piace molto il gioco del Borussia, ma deve imparare ad essere più cinico.
Spero davvero vinca la Champions.
Forza Borussia!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2013)

dortmund

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cosa non riesce a fare milan world  ahah


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

Spero con tutto il cuore che la vinca il Borussia questa Champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2013)

da notare che sia l'1-2 del Malaga, che il 3-2 del dortmund sono in fuorigioco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Spero con tutto il cuore che la vinca il Borussia questa Champions.


Anch'io fra tutte tifo Borussia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Comunque potremmo mettere su un business di gufaccio e diventare tutti milionari.
Che dici [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]?


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anch'io fra tutte tifo Borussia.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Spero con tutto il cuore che la vinca il Borussia questa Champions.



.....magari, se la meritano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque potremmo mettere su un business di gufaccio e diventare tutti milionari.
> Che dici [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]?


Altissimo livello MW, roba tipo "La Stangata" potremmo fare


----------



## 4312 (9 Aprile 2013)

Partita straordinaria e, forse sarà una mia lettura personale della partita, ma considerando che è in pratica il playmaker della squadra ( insieme a Gundogan certo), io credo che l'entrata di Hummels alla fine ( il lancio per Subotic nell'azione del secondo goal è suo), che ha aperto il gioco bene ed intelligentemente sia stata più azzeccata di quello che poteva sembrare ( mettere un difensore quando bisogna rimontare generalmente è cmq insolito o cmq si rivela addirittura sbagliato).


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2013)

Godo.


Maledetti spagnoli e Pellegrini allenatoraccio che teneva in panca Ronaldo, vai all'Inter è il posto tuo !


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Aprile 2013)

Anch'io dopo l'eliminazione del Milan sono diventato tifoso del Borussia, per quanto riguarda la Champions, anche se la vedo durissima per loro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Altissimo livello MW, roba tipo "La Stangata" potremmo fare



Splendid finanzi tu lo startup?


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque potremmo mettere su un business di gufaccio e diventare tutti milionari.
> Che dici @Admin?



Buona idea!


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Aprile 2013)

partita pazzesca..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Splendid finanzi tu lo startup?


Ci pensa il presidente


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che il Borussia potesse realmente vincere la Champions. E' una buona squadra che gioca un buonissimo calcio, ma si ferma lì. A grandi livelli resti intrappolato nel tuo stesso gioco. Servono grandi individualità.



Admin,non sbagli un colpo manco per sbaglio.Impressive!!!


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

Stasera non ha vinto solo il Borussia Dortmund..Stasera ha vinto il calcio,quello vero!!Quello fatto di un bel gioco,giovani tirati su dal vivaio e un allenatore bravo,simpatico e umile.
Real Madrid,Galatasaray,Manchester City,Psg e non solo dovrebbero imparare che i soldi nel calcio non fanno per forza una bella squadra.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma continuo a pensarlo. Non credo proprio che possano vincere la Champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Va bene,incominciamo a puntare 50 euro ciascuno su "Coppa in mano" al BVB.Bastano un altro paio di settimane a dire che i giallo-neri non possono andare avanti che sbarchiamo il lunario.


----------



## Snake (9 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me col ritorno in casa possono buttare fuori chiunque, la spinta emotiva che ti da Westfalenstadion penso abbia pochi eguali in Europa, giocano veramente in 12.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

Magari! Domani andrei a puntarci 10.000 sacchi


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

La quota potrebbe essere anche invitante.Tipo la daranno a 7.00/8.00


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

No, più bassa. Ormai ne sono rimaste solo 4


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Il Barca lo daranno a 3.25,il Real a 3.50,il Bayern a 4.50,Juve e BVB potrebbero essere quotati a 6/7.Non meno.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Che partita assurda. Sull'1-2 onestamente penso che chiunque avrebbe pensato che ormai non ci fosse più nulla da fare per il BVB, ma hanno dimostrato di non mollare mai e sono passati (anche se a mio avviso è stato più un suicidio del Malaga). Vincere la Champions per loro è dura, ma non impossibile.


----------



## jaws (10 Aprile 2013)

Quelli del Malaga hanno trovato qualcuno che gli paga gli stipendi...


----------



## The Ripper (10 Aprile 2013)

comunque il malaga ha dimostrato di essere una bella squadra.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2013)

Mi ha ricordato tremendamente il nostro Milan-Ajax vinto in rimonta nel finale. Quel 2003 che poi ci ha regalato la coppa di Manchester


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

pazzesco, hanno segnato al 90 e 50 e dopo neanche un minuto hanno fatto il 3-2


----------

